# It just couldn't get any better!



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

This weekend my cavalier, Gem and I competed at a CPE agility trial. The weather was beautiful. The field was amazing, the grass was perfect and no worries about footing. A nice time to spend with a great dog.....oh did I mention Gem was 10 for 10!

Ten qualifying runs out of ten events entered. She had 7 first places, 2 second places and a third place. We have never had an agility weekend as good as this. It just couldn't get any better!


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Congrats, having golden runs is only topped by having a full weekend of them!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Great job! What a weekend!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, that's awesome! Congratulations! Do you have any pics or video of her doing agility?


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> Do you have any pics or video of her doing agility?


I am waiting for the pictures of this weekend to be posted. Here are a few links from another trial.

http://agiledogs.smugmug.com/Paloma...ularR3Sun/13651721_Zgvob#996644689_5TLfs-A-LB
http://agiledogs.smugmug.com/Paloma...hancesSun/13637930_yzVrT#995619103_jEkqZ-A-LB
http://agiledogs.smugmug.com/Paloma...umpersSat/13563825_kV2Ee#989071627_dsgpa-A-LB


----------

